#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  GKV Haridwar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar*

*GKV Haridwar Year of Establishment:* 1902.

*GKV Haridwar* *Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*GKV Haridwar* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*GKV Haridwar* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
34337

*OPPH*
347279

*OB*
40115

*OBPH*
368708

*SC*
122875

*SCPH*
406025

*ST*
180262

*STPH*
422693




*GKV Haridwar Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical engineering*GKV Haridwar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 59,040/- Per Year.

*GKV Haridwar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 17,000/- Per Year.
*GKV Haridwar Engineering Placements 2012:*
Increasing Industrial and Service establishments in India , strong and consistent growth in India GDP has increased the demand for Indian professionals. Job Opportunities are more in prosperous times but competitio n is also very keen as there are more applicants than the available jobs in India . In this race of placing the students at highest ranks, Gurukul Kangri Vishwavidyalaya is also not behind and despite its popularity as Vedic University t he companies listed in Fortune-500 Companies, continues to hunt talent from here.


Withholding its Guruk ul approach of teaching, Gurukul Kangri Vishwavidyalaya is running many professional courses like MCA, MBA, M.Sc., BTech etc in addition to its conventional courses. With the sincere efforts of University Placement Cell headed by Mayank Aggarwal with his team members Vipul Sharma,Nitin Kamboj,Rajul Bhardwaj,Sudhanshu Verma in strong coordination and support of the University Administration specially Prof Swatantra Kumar, Vice Chancellor and Prof A.K.Chopra,Registrar.


Some of the major companies who have been associated with us are :-
TCSLibsysAVL TechnologiesSynel,PuneHCL TechnologiesSatyam ComputersGENPACTAsian PaintsWipro TechnologiesBirla SoftTech Mahindra LimitedIflex SolutionsJKTechnologiesNIIT,TechnologiesHCLNECGrape CityKale ConsultantsRamtechL&T InfotechSarSoftechIdea Cellular Co.Reliance InfocomKarvy ConsultantsDTDCC.L. Exports Ltd.*GKV Haridwar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya was founded on March 4, 1902 by Swami Shraddhanandaji with the sole aim to revive the ancient Indian Gurukula System of education, on the bank of Ganges at a distance of about 6 km. from Hardwar and about 200 km. from Delhi. This institution was established with the objective of providing an indigenous alternative to Lord Macaulays education policy by imparting education in the areas of vedic literature, Indian philosophy, Indian culture, modern sciences and research.


Arya Samaj has been advocating womens education since the day it was founded. As part of its policies for the up-liftment of women in the country, Kanya Gurukula Mahavidyalaya, Dehradun was established in 1922 by Acharya Ramdevji as a second campus of womens education. To give real shape to the dreams of Swami Shraddhanandaji, a new campus for womens education, Kanya Gurukula Mahavidyalaya, Hardwar was established in 1993 for PG classes for girls.


Gurukula has witnessed many distinguished guests in its journey till date. To name a few of them are C.F. Andrews, Former Prime Minister of Britain, Mr. Remjy Mcdonald, Mahatma Gandhi, Pt. Madan Mohan Malviya, Dr. Rajendra Prasad, Dr Radha Krishnan, Jamnalal Bajaj,Dr. Munje, Sadhu Vaswani,Pt. Jawahar Lal Nehru, Smt. Indira Gandhi and Gyani Jail Singh.


*GKV Haridwar* *Central library:* Vishwavidyalaya Library was founded in 1902 with the inception of the Vishwavidyalaya It has been very rich in collection since its establishment. How much rich the library was in its early periods, it can be known by its collection which comprised of 2336 books consisting of very authentic books on Education, History, Biographies, Veda and Sanskrit subject in the year 1907, which rose to 5500 in the year 1911. 14 volumes of Encyclopaedia Britannica were among its important collection at that time.Besides, many important magazines as Nature, Sanskrit Ratnakar, Pioneer and The Review of Reviews etc. were also subscribed during that time. It can truly be called as the National Library of the Aryan Samaj as it has various creations of Rishi Dayanand ji, Swami Shardhanand ji, Pt. Lekhram, Swami Darshanand, Swami Atmanand, Pt. Gurudutt Vidyarthi, Pt. G.P. Upadhaya, Swami Satya Prakash ji and Pt. Bhawani Lal Bhartiya.


With the recognition of the Vishwavidyalaya as Deemed University by the University Grants Commission in 1962, more expectations and responsibilities were realized to strengthen the present library. As such, a post of full time librarian was created in the year 1980 for improving the existing library facilities. Dr. J.P. Vidylanakar was appointed on this post, who is working hard for the development of the library.

*GKV Haridwar Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*GKV Haridwar Address:* Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidayalaya, P.O Gurukula Kangri, Haridwar-249404, India.

*GKV Haridwar Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: NIT Meghalaya btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MIT Manipal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities K L University, btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

